Ask HN: What are the best Android forums or communities? - hollaur
======
sideproject
Reddit Android is a good one.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/)

You can always start your own of course, if you are interested -
[http://www.hellobox.co](http://www.hellobox.co)

